# Pics of Kwayze's Enclosure That We Built



## ashesc212 (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, so I finally have some pics of the enclosure that we built for our bearded dragon. It is 5' x 2' x 2'. It's not perfect, that's for sure. We made MANY mistakes and might redo the doors entirely. Plus, trying to bring it up our narrow halls was a task causing us to tear the thing up. Also, you'll notice some minor details that somehow I missed (or maybe you won't lol who knows).

Anyway, for a first attempt here it is (note: I think we are going to buy Lucky's next enclosure, it's just easier that way):


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 16, 2009)

Is that lucky's tail in the hide? :shock:


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL he was on the floor and the reflection must have been caught in the picture haha. Nothing like a monster lurking under Kwayze's bed though, if that had been the case!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 16, 2009)

That is nice!!!

I think it's worth building. You may make a few mistakes but you learn so much!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 16, 2009)

I think its badazz. Great job on that fake rock hide. :-D


----------



## olympus (Feb 16, 2009)

I think u did a real good job


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 16, 2009)

nice, Just finished my 8x4x4 today, everything is in place just need to primer inside and out then paint inside and out and its finished. Hard work but WELL worth not spending over a grand on a made cage when i only spent 100ish building it  (used rehabralphies EXACT tutorial)


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It took a while and we definitely did not stay within budget. 

omgtaylorg - how long did it take you to build that enclosure? Did you have any issues with it? I'd love to see pics when you are done.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 16, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> nice, Just finished my 8x4x4 today, everything is in place just need to primer inside and out then paint inside and out and its finished. Hard work but WELL worth not spending over a grand on a made cage when i only spent 100ish building it  (used rehabralphies EXACT tutorial)


----------



## Schnab (Feb 17, 2009)

Thumbs up on that enclosure. Nice job! I love that hide your beardy's basking on. It looks like a temple.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Schnab said:


> Thumbs up on that enclosure. Nice job! I love that hide your beardy's basking on. It looks like a temple.


King Kwayze!!!!! :roon


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha...well we slaves in the house do worship her.


----------



## dicy (Feb 19, 2009)

it looks nice man i love building cages and do fake rocks when i finished one i always get ideas for the next one


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 19, 2009)

I got the same problem with narrow halls! on my next build I will be using door hinges on all corners... this way when it comes time to move, I just take out the pins and the thing comes apart. Each side will leave or enter separately. 

how did you make those fake rocks?! they look professional


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 19, 2009)

That is such a good idea for narrow hallways!!! That would of saved me a lot of trouble! 

The rocks were pretty easy to make. I glued styrofoam together into the shape that I wanted. I cut edges and stuff to make it look like rock. Then I filled up all the crevices with "Great Stuff Foam Insulator". After that, I shaved the great stuff into a rock-like design. From there, I used sanded grout and put paint in it to get the color I wanted. After doing about 2 coats of grout I put on on about 3 or 4 coats of water-based polyurethane. Then I let it air out for about a 
month (no joke).


----------



## Schnab (Feb 20, 2009)

:app Very nicely done. I'm sure Kwayze is totaly fooled to think they're real rocks.


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, fantastic job! Kudos for using tile as well


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 1, 2009)

super nice looking, easy to maintain, good job bro!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 1, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> super nice looking, easy to maintain, good job bro!!



Thanks! ...just wondering ... can a girl still be a bro? Hahaha :-D


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the Koala bear haha


----------

